
Axiom Space: Privately Going Where No One Has Gone Before - likhuta
https://lawless.tech/axiom-space-privately-going-where-no-one-has-gone-before/
======
likhuta
Commercial use of the outer space is quite popular these days. Still, the list
of privately run companies that reach beyond the Earth’s atmosphere isn’t
limited to the big three of SpaceX, Blue Origin, and Virgin Galactica.

There are companies like Axiom Space that plan to launch their own space
station once the ISS is no longer operational. For now, they are using the
station to start building their facility, which they promise will be nearly 70
times as cheap compared to the ISS. Sounds nice, right?

In this feature, lawless.tech explores the case of Axiom Space and take a look
at the laws and agreements that regulate private space exploration.

